# Garden Fence



## Tmaxson (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm thinking some revisions might be necessary


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 19, 2012)

haha Yeah I'd say so. I've seen lots of people use electric fence. That's cheap and may work.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 19, 2012)

WoWzA! You may be right.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 19, 2012)

That's a nice deer feeder ya have there    Hmm....I'd be tempted to grab my rifle and throw some meat in the freezer.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 19, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> That's a nice deer feeder ya have there    Hmm....I'd be tempted to grab my rifle and throw some meat in the freezer.


x2


----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 19, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> That's a nice deer feeder ya have there    Hmm....I'd be tempted to grab my rifle and throw some meat in the freezer.


I agree.  To make a long story short on why they aren't in the freezer ... either I need to learn how to shoot or my husband needs to learn how to get up earlier.

I sent the picture to my dad who replied "We are having deer stew for Thanksgiving, right?"


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2012)

You could get Tenex deer netting. You've seen the chicken field, thats the Tenex, it's 7ft tall deer netting, very strong. Gave the rest of a roll to our neighbors and ..wella... their garden is "deer free". 

Then again, deer for the freezer is always good!!!


----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Southern.  

This fence has worked for three summers with no issues.  I think the deer just finally realized they can get through it so yes we are going to have to do something different. We usually take it down in the fall but we decided to do a fall garden this year.  

BTW I love the fall garden...not as many weeds and it's not 100 degrees when I'm out there trying to work plus I didn't fill up the space the way I do in the spring and summer so overall much easier to deal with.

The good news is that they didn't actually eat any of my crops or step on them while they were running around in there.

There were actually three nice sized bucks out there at that time along with one young buck and at least 3 or 4 doe.  The bucks were a bit frisky so I'm guessing it was rut.  We almost saw two of the bucks get into a fight but the smaller decided he didn't have a chance and turned at the last minute to run into the woods.

Hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------

